# RedGard vs Hydro Ban



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK, *back to topic*...the drywall/waterproofing topic. Doesn't matter who hung it. It was spec'd by someone. Why that has to do with race or color is WELL beyond me>


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone with half a brain knows Mexicans are all hacks.

Oh wait.....I'm a Mexican (American)....nevermind. :whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HS345 said:


> Anyone with half a brain knows Mexicans are all hacks.
> 
> Oh wait.....I'm a Mexican (American)....nevermind. :whistling


Easy there Pepe' :laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

HS345 said:


> Is Redgard rated for use over drywall in a wet area? Is Hydroban?


Those questions have always interested me.
If something claims to be "waterproof", then it shouldn't matter what the substrate is under it (relative to water). Or if it does, why?

And these new super duper waterproof coatings say you can't do it over drywall, but how many here have demo'd showers/surrounds that had greenboard and mastic from the 70s and have been fine?

------------

To those that are indignant about me posting my experiences over the last 16 years in the trades.....please get over your anguish and move on. Reality is reality, no matter if we would like it to be something else or not. Thanks.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Can we leave the racial slurs somewhere else? WTF


Didn't know that mexicans were a race. I think you just proclaimed something new JW. :thumbsup:



> What's the big deal CO762? Can't you switch out the drywall for CBU?


That's what had me confused. A remodelor on a job that a GC is running and is big enough to have other trades doing their phases, down to other crews rocking, followed by the mudders, followed by the texturing guys.

JW, I don't know how much experience you have on big jobs (read: commercial, new res construction [NOT tract homes or homebuilders]), so I think you and I are from different parts of the earth.  

Something's not right with this subject. The GC should rectify the situation. Unless this guy is the GC. And if so, he should tell whichever crew rocked and finished to take it out and put up what should have been there--probably CBU, aka 'rock'. Mejor dicho, "pinche piedra". You work with a lot of spanish speakers in canada?
But I have seen a few of holmes on homes and I get a kick out of all the frostback drywallers.  (no, canadians aren't a race either  )

If andee is a "tile guy" (sub), then why this person going around playing GC? Or architect? Or builder? If andee is a tile sub, then he/she should do what he/she has always done with surrounds--only have the GC install the board--or tell the drywall crew to-- because that seems to be the way it's done or they'd not have done it. Get that? And now andee is rummaging around here trying to figure out how to handle the situation that is clearly in the lap of the GC. What was supposed to be originally installed by the drywallers? Entiendo? Ningun sentido, cabron.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> ...the drywall/waterproofing...It was spec'd by someone.


:clap::clap::clap:

Or it wasn't and the drywallers continued into the wet areas doing what that crew does.............

So the said GC should then go back and say, "take it out" followed by, "and the tile guys will install their own backerboard". Or "take it out" followed by, "and stick up what I told you to put there! Dang it! I knew I should get a lead that can communicate with you people".

Anyone wanna bet that the drywall, tape and texture looks exactly like the rest of the rooms/house? And it's pretty good? Know why? Because they're drywallers--that's what they do. This crew was told by their patron to "have at it" and off they went, earning their money". 

I keep forgetting there are some very HUGE gaps in the experiences of trades, no matter what the trade, between commercial/large job types and residential remodelors/handymen. Once again, I'm reminded--NIGHT AND DAY, earth and pluto, etc.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

CO762 said:


> To those that are indignant about me posting my experiences over the last 16 years in the trades.....please get over your anguish and move on.


There is nothing in this thread to indicate that your experience and prejudices are properly aired here. While those prejudices may be based upon _your_ personal experiences, they are not universal truths and generally do not need to be volunteered in a professional setting--particularly when one knows they will offend some of the participants.

If you have a burning need to sling ethnic slurs, please take them to the Politics & Religion section.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

HS345 said:


> Anyone with half a brain knows Mexicans are all hacks.
> 
> Oh wait.....I'm a Mexican (American)....nevermind. :whistling


That explains the golden tan you had when I saw you in early October at Schluter... I thought you were just a tanning salon queen. Glad we got that cleared up. :thumbsup:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Splinter said:


> That explains the golden tan you had when I saw you in early October at Schluter... I thought you were just a tanning salon queen. Glad we got that cleared up. :thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> There is nothing in this thread to indicate that your experience and prejudices are properly aired here. While those prejudices may be based upon _your_ personal experiences


As I can only speak for myself, my experiences are indeed solely mine.
And I do find it highly irritating when others either state my experiences aren't real (I'm a liar) or I am indeed a liar and have dark, ulterior motives of some sort. I am not a liar--quite the contrary, I am very forthright in my views and words. And I appreciate when others are equally honest with me.

People sometimes get upset when I would tell them how things are in Denver, and state all sorts of silly things and proclamations about me and my attributed motives. I've been in this game for a very long time and every person I offered to come to Denver and we'll drive around and at their choosing, signal me and we'll drive into jobsite X, and walk around, do stuff contractors do when they scope out a job. No one took me up on that all the while I lived there. 

It's not just me and my reality. Go to ANY commercial/large job site in the denver metro area. OK, any such jobsite in CO. Go to the mountains and even single homes will be 95% plus mexicans.

So, how does this real world experience fit into this subject? Because something isn't quite right with the OP's post. I stated it above, with possible explanations. And my guess is based upon how almost EVERY large job in CO is. But I'm sure it's the same way with most other large, non-union cities' large construction sites.

Really, my input here isn't political or racial--tho some would for some reason choose to deem it as such for some reason. It's structural....how things are done. I gave the experience of a person that until recently, only did large jobs. This is just a house, but apparently it must large enough to have a GC with other crews phasing in and out and drywall crews in most large jobs also put the backerboard up in tubs/showers, because they are drywallers and most drywallers are illegals, so they work for faaaaar less money than a tile guy hanging the rock. That's one of the ways GC's can save a bunch of dough so their bonuses are higher at the end of the job. Drywall crews doing this are so common that sometimes they even cut out the lower 12" around the pan. Sometimes they even prime the walls.










Stuff like this is very common in a lot of areas, but I guess not to people doing a house or a bathroom or two in one house. Stating that these are political or religion is, well, I'm dumbfounded as to that logic.

BTW, "mexican" isn't a slur. Like I said, I've lived with them in their country a few times and I really like them and have a lot in common with them. I appreciate their honesty, especially when compared to, and contrasted with people, in this country (and I'm sure canada/europe). We seem to suffer from affluenza.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

CO762 said:


> As I can only speak for myself, my experiences are indeed solely mine.


Precisely, yet you tend to speak as though they were universal truths. It might surprise you to hear that in my area, I've seen plenty of lousy work and poor procedure, and the only majority group you'd be able to attribute it to would be "********". :laughing:

No ethnic/racial/whatever group has the market cornered on such things, and stating or strongly implying that one does comes across as opinionated and provocative. Suddenly a thread about a technical problem becomes something else altogether, and to no one's credit.

We just don't need that here. :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Precisely, yet you tend to speak as though they were universal truths.


The only universal truth I know of is, "People are people".
What I am talking about is the "why" of what happened, tho the OP's post doesn't make any sense. I think people so quickly get up in arms, all sorts of indignant and the like because they react to a word that has all sorts of heavy connotations in their mind. But they keep missing what I'm saying. (maybe less humor?  )



> It might surprise you to hear that in my area, I've seen plenty of lousy work and poor procedure, and the only majority group you'd be able to attribute it to would be "********". :laughing:


Doesn't surprise me in the least bit. I've moved to ******* ville and see a lot of the same kind of work. But--again--that's not what I'm talking about:



CO762 said:


> :Anyone wanna bet that the drywall, tape and texture looks exactly like the rest of the rooms/house? And it's pretty good? Know why? Because they're drywallers--that's what they do.


STRUCTURE--as to the why this happened--is what I'm talking about.
Throw in lack of assimilation and culture is the finality of that train.
I have a couple more humorous examples of this, but I'll stop now--by popular request.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

If andee is a "tile guy" (sub), then why this person going around playing GC? Or architect? Or builder? If andee is a tile sub, then he/she should do what he/she has always done with surrounds--only have the GC install the board--or tell the drywall crew to-- because that seems to be the way it's done or they'd not have done it. Get that? And now andee is rummaging around here trying to figure out how to handle the situation that is clearly in the lap of the GC. What was supposed to be originally installed by the drywallers? Entiendo? Ningun sentido, cabron.[/QUOTE]--CO762

Dude your an idiot straight up idiot.....Im not rummaging around nothing Im looking for professional advice from other professionals which is also called networking....you know how many call backs I've had in five years of owning my own business ZERO and I owe alot of that to useful help i get from this website...but yeah I know fat f***ing lazy ass like you has nothing better to do all day than put you powdered cheese covered sausage digits on the keyboard and type jiberish


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK then.....that was fun! (not)


----------

